# Woman dancing with sharks



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is a video of the bravest women on the planet in action. My wife Anna.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Don't think Mr Shark was getting the hint.


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

And I worry about a sunburn...hahaha That was great...thanks WhackUmStackUm.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Can you upload the video to youtube or something? I cant see it.


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

Wow. Nice video.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Man that's insane! I think I would rather deal with the sharks then you bride!!! LoL! She is one tough cookie!!! Good on Mrs.WhackUm!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Dang forgot to ask did you have on your Shark Shield?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

marmidor said:


> Dang forgot to ask did you have on your Shark Shield?


No, I misplaced my SharkShield charger. Ordering a new one today.

I'm sure we would not have seen sharks if one of us was wearing the SharkShield.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I just may have to check into getting one.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

is the Shark Sheild a good investment?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> is the Shark Sheild a good investment?


I feel it is. Although it is pricey, it works so well that it is hard to go back to spearfishing without it.


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

just be careful not to shock your buddy!! LOL


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

DropB said:


> just be careful not to shock your buddy!! LOL


True dat!


----------

